# snow bear light mount



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

had some issues driving with the plow on the truck at night, not that the headlights arent higher then the blade, but the snow deflector rides up with the wind and blocks the headlights. no way would i ever pay the 200 for the mount and light that they sell for the plow, so i went and made my own


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

hmm double picture....lets try this......


----------



## ArcticCat1 (Jan 12, 2009)

Nice setup! Looks tougher than the cheap Snowbear lights!!!

Was it just steel flat stock you used?


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

yep just flat steel, kinda cut an angle at the bottom of the two pieces and welded the top together, then held it in place and welded it to the smaller pieces that bolt into the frame of the plow


----------



## champlainl (Oct 20, 2009)

how and exactly where are those angle irons mounts to plow,are they welded on or bolted on?


----------



## sswt (Nov 22, 2009)

the two upright pieces that run from the lights down are cut at an angle at the bottom, i made two pieces that bolted on to the plow and welded the uprights to the pieces that were allready bolted onto the plow

if that makes any sense at all....otherwise ill take some pictues of the setup at the bottom


----------



## Kyleb1115 (Dec 14, 2009)

nice. i am thinking of doing something like this. might be able to grab some used regular plow lights or maybe grab some from ebay! mostly because i plan on being able to drive with the plow do do some small driveways. hey, its worth the $100 a driveway!


----------

